# Do these people have a conscience?



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

hope you said something if they didn't give you cash


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Here is what I do...........

When I drop off the delivery, if the person doesn't have cash in their hand, when they reach out for the food, I clutch it like it is my first born, just a few seconds longer, and say "Oh I REALLY want to thank you for hooking me up with that tip in the app, that was amazing of you, means a lot to me since I am a single dad", looking them square in the eye as I say it, then finally let go of the bag and walk away.

Only have had one person say something as I was walking away. No tip beyotch says to me "Is there a reason the order took almost two hours"? As I was still holding onto her food I looked right at her, paused, and said "Yep". Turned around and walked away. Now she didn't ask WHAT the reason was did she? Nope. All I heard her say as I was walking away was "well all right then".

IDGAF about these entitled a-holes I deliver to. Took too much crap for 28 years in food service. My way of retribution.

SIDENOTE:.....that order above that was placed at 6:33pm? If I am the driver, they MAY get it before 9. "MAY" is the key word there.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> hope you said something if they didn't give you cash


I could not give the death stare.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I would of said thanks for not tipping


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

maybe cash you?


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> View attachment 325185


Apparently not. Hopefully, you delivered them a nice, cold meal for their trouble.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I'd refuse the delivery.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> maybe cash you?


I was hoping for some cash tip since sometimes that does happen. More often, it's the apartment dwellers (no offense to renters).



dlearl476 said:


> Apparently not. Hopefully, you delivered them a nice, cold meal for their trouble.


Negative. I illegally parked by the restaurant so I could pick up the food and deliver it three miles from the restaurant Pronto.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> I'd refuse the delivery.


Sometimes, that's problematic. Last night, for instance, I was in the last 15 minutes of a three hour block when an offer came in from the Taco Bell I hate. Up to that point, I'd had two deliveries and made $19.

So declining that offer would have cost me $15, not just the $7 for the delivery.

As it was, there was a $2.90 tip in the app, and the guy gave me an extra $2 because "I delivered so quickly." I delivered right on the Deliver By minute, which gives you an indication of how bad the TB is.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> I would of said thanks for not tipping


I 
Cannot..


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> View attachment 325185


You really have to go out of your way to not tip on GH. These are the same cheap fckers that don't tip at restaurants. If you have money to order food then you have money to tip period


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> More often, it's the apartment dwellers (no offense to renters).


Same here, but for a certain kind of apartment.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> You really have to go out of your way to not tip on GH. These are the same cheap fckers that don't tip at restaurants. If you have money to order food then you have money to tip period


It was a large order as well from BBQ place at tony (Richy Rich) downtown Naperville where houses cost no less than $350k.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Prius13 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 325185


Maybe the customer feels like your apart of an government organization that has reduced their health and overall quality of life. Should they tip the very evil ones that go around hurting innocent ppl?


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

My customer is still the best ?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Hey if you guys wanna rub your junk on someone's food for not tipping do it in your car instead of the hallway so ya dont get on camera and deactivated. Stay safe out there..?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Sodium101 said:


> My customer is still the best ?
> 
> View attachment 325727


Now that is just plain mean.. The customer I meant. Wow. ?



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hey if you guys wanna rub your junk on someone's food for not tipping do it in your car instead of the hallway so ya dont get on camera and deactivated. Stay safe out there..?


Nope, not gonna do it.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hey if you guys wanna rub your junk on someone's food for not tipping do it in your car instead of the hallway so ya dont get on camera and deactivated. Stay safe out there..?


Nope, not gonna do it.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Sodium101 said:


> My customer is still the best ?
> 
> View attachment 325727


I would have left them in front of the door..........inside the front passenger door of my car.............


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> I could not give the death stare.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

I got a Walmart delivery today, and there was a table set up to leave to leave the bags aka not tip. Well the dumbass still has to sign and asked if I'd take it to her kitchen table as the last person would not. I said if you'd tip maybe they would have as I'm not going to either. I've become a terrible person with this but you have to or people take advantage.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

DiceyDan said:


> I got a Walmart delivery today, and there was a table set up to leave to leave the bags aka not tip. Well the dumbass still has to sign and asked if I'd take it to her kitchen table as the last person would not. I said if you'd tip maybe they would have as I'm not going to either. I've become a terrible person with this but you have to or people take advantage.


I love the fact when you do a Postmates and the screen shot says "fee + TIP", the word is in capital letters too. I've down three Walmart pickups, first one tipped on the app. Second one didn't. Best two out of three now. Third one didn't tip. So no more Walmart deliveries for me.

What gets me is why are we any different then a pizza delivery guy? We actually do MORE. But most figure either we make millions without their tips, or we are scummy drivers that can't get a REAL delivery job like a pizza guy lol.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

No tip? And on a block too? Yeah, that food isn't delivered until it's nice and cold....?

*add on*

AND an hour and a half late.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I would of shaken the bag, dropped it down some stairs, kicked it a few times before I delivered that.


----------



## BeezleGrub (Jun 26, 2019)

The diners don't realize we're not the first driver that had seen those orders that take 2 hours. 
The drivers don't realize that that next delivery was rejected by three other drivers. We just think each delivery is custom-tailored to US! 
Nothing is tailored for US!


----------

